# Show your local middle class suburbs (Google Street View)



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

You just posted the whole Bing Maps database!


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ just zap through them....


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

2 of Stockhoms suburbs:









Enskede









Midsommarkransen


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

3 more from Stockholm:









Älvsjö, an old station area on the main railwayline.









Stureby, Stureby metro station on the right.









Mälarhöjden


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

As goschio already said, the Germans always have a wall or a fence towards the street.

Here are some examples, all of these are inside the city limits but have suburban charakter.


Dresden:









Hannover:









Leipzig:









Stuttgart:


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

This is the middle class area where I live (Stockholm):


----------



## Santa_ (Dec 3, 2010)

Some middle-class suburbs in the Milan area, Italy.









Rho, Northwest Milan, old farmhouses









Rho, a more "american style" low density part









Cusano Milanino, Noth Milan


----------



## GSAA (Nov 2, 2009)

Edit


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

UK 1980s suburbs...

Most of these houses were built in the 80s property boom. Most had the characteristic brown windows and red bricks. Quite a lot of them have had more fashionable white windows put in now, but here is a selection of screen shots of 1980s houses in their original format, near Leeds...

P.s. Listen to the theme music from Brookside when looking at the pics, it sets the scene! lol. Brookside was a soap opera started in 1982 and set in houses just like these...


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

By looking at those pics, it seems that CA is by far more developed.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

-Corey- said:


> By looking at those pics, it seems that CA is by far more developed.


In what way?


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Some middle class suburbs in Belo Horizonte, Brazil:


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

-Corey- said:


> By looking at those pics, it seems that CA is by far more developed.


what do you mean?


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, speaking 'structurally', one from what we've seen here, most of those "middle class" neightborhood would be considered poor by Californian standards, maybe that's just my perception, and those streets and houses just need some trees, because if they're middle class, where do upper middle class or rich people live?


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

-Corey- said:


> Well, speaking 'structurally', one from what we've seen here, most of those "middle class" neightborhood would be considered poor by Californian standards, maybe that's just my perception, and those streets and houses just need some trees, because if they're middle class, where do upper middle class or rich people live?


Do you mean because they are small? UK houses in general are not that big, that because partly when they build estates like that the developers want to make as much money as possible and cram in as many houses as they can, and also because England is a small country so space is limited and not much can be built on...

There are loads of trees and bushes in all the photos...

The upper middle, and upper classes live in much larger 5-7+ bedroom houses...


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

I think we should post one lower , middle and one upper middle class suburb. This way it would be more clear to distinguish them.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

-Corey- said:


> By looking at those pics, it seems that CA is by far more developed.


Houses are cheaper in CA and USA in general than in Europa and how I remember is stone more expensive than wood.
A large wooden house in US would be a smaller stone one in Europe.


----------



## ..Polkator.. (Apr 19, 2009)

How much would cost you a middle class house?


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

..polkator.. said:


> How much would cost you a middle class house?


In my area (Cheshire) houses do tend to be a little be more expensive than other places...

But, I normal middle class 3-4 bedroom house similar to those 80s homes would be about £200,000-£400,000


----------



## ..Polkator.. (Apr 19, 2009)

poshbakerloo said:


> In my area (Cheshire) houses do tend to be a little be more expensive than other places...
> 
> But, I normal middle class 3-4 bedroom house similar to those 80s homes would be about £200,000-£400,000


Thanks.

Thats expensive in compare with Monterrey. That costs are of a upper middle class house here.


----------



## Stunnersight (Dec 24, 2010)

kids said:


> here are some victorian/edwardian middle class suburbs in English cities
> 
> Birmingham -
> 
> ...


Cracking buildings, cracking wellshaped streetscapes! Wish now and again some of the newbuild stuff in Britain would draw inspiration from housingstock like those. Better than building everything on the cheap to maximize earnings.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Stunnersight said:


> Cracking buildings, cracking wellshaped streetscapes! Wish now and again some of the newbuild stuff in Britain would draw inspiration from housingstock like those. Better than building everything on the cheap to maximize earnings.


I don't think that all the new stuff is cheap and nasty. I lot better than the stuff built in the 60s. The houses featured in those photos are more inner suburbs. The more recent stuff is spread out around the edges and is a different types of housing, not really that comparable...


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

-Corey- said:


> Well, speaking 'structurally', one from what we've seen here, most of those "middle class" neightborhood would be considered poor by Californian standards, maybe that's just my perception, and those streets and houses just need some trees, because if they're middle class, where do upper middle class or rich people live?


Well house size isnt everything, when I look at the us pictures I see the opposite of developed. Only lowrise buildings wich indicate low land value wich makes it possible to build large. Cul-de-sacs wich lead me to believe that these buildings are located far from any train stations or underground stations.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Indeed, they're far from any train stations (at least the one I posted) but there are many buses lines running every 10 mins ^^ and there are also express buses going to the nearest train station ^^. Although that's not the case here in Florida , while California is building HSR and extending and building new trolley lines, South Florida lacks of public transportation :crazy:.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

More middle class suburbus of Belo Horizonte:


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

poshbakerloo said:


> You'll tend to find that in general people in a lot of places like that either do know their neighbours, don't like them, or generally don't talk to them lol. The community spirit when out the windows a while ago! People just drive to their friends homes. But I live in a place with no pavements, I just walk on the road. Roads like that are very quiet.
> 
> Bradford suburbs, again with no pavements...


Sidewalks in the US suburbs are mainly for kids walking to school but also for people walking their dog, people walking/jogging for exercise, etc. I wouldn't buy a house in a neighborhood without sidewalks, I wouldn't want my kid walking right next to cars on the way to/from school or the bus stop.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

In Germany we have these streets without sidewalks as well. Its called spielstrasse (play street). Kids are allowed to play on the street but cars have to drive at walking speed (5km/h).


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

weava said:


> Sidewalks in the US suburbs are mainly for kids walking to school but also for people walking their dog, people walking/jogging for exercise, etc. I wouldn't buy a house in a neighborhood without sidewalks, I wouldn't want my kid walking right next to cars on the way to/from school or the bus stop.


I imagine its only the cul-de-sac road that doesn't have sidewalk, the only traffic there will be the residents going the last 100 metres to their house at 5mph so its perfectly safe to walk on. Once you get out onto the main road there will be sidewalks.


----------



## Stunnersight (Dec 24, 2010)

poshbakerloo said:


> I don't think that all the new stuff is cheap and nasty. I lot better than the stuff built in the 60s. The houses featured in those photos are more inner suburbs. The more recent stuff is spread out around the edges and is a different types of housing, not really that comparable...


I don't know why, but newen stuff to my mind is anything built since the 1980s. Above all, the infamous chucked up, cheap as chips, overpriced, hackneyed, bland, piddling, corner-cutting, ugliness spewed forth over the years from the likes of Barratts Homes and akin. Good looking modern housing design in Britain still seems more a daydream on TV shows than in reality.

How the Barratts mafia are still alive and kicking, and still getting away with it is beyond the grasp of civilized mankind. But then again, the unsophisticated and dumbstrikingly childlike bent in what constitutes good modern architecture amongst a good chunk of the drooling British public doesn't help things. Hence the success of Barratts's unsatisfying but somehow winning formula. 

Drivel which wouldn't even leave the drawing room in most of north west Europe is too freely swallowed hook, line, and sinker as cutting-edge in the UK. Anyway, fingers crossed I have been over-egging it and it dose not really hold true these days.


----------



## Valleman (Oct 13, 2010)

Norrköping, Sweden. Price 200-300,000 € Area ca: 160-200m2


----------



## ..Polkator.. (Apr 19, 2009)

Valleman said:


> Norrköping, Sweden. Price 200-300,000 € Area ca: *160-200m2*


House area or land area?


----------



## Valleman (Oct 13, 2010)

..polkator.. said:


> House area or land area?


House, this area is located "on" the city limit.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Whilst England has Milton Keynes, Scotland has Cumbernauld! 

Here are some screen shots from Scotland's suburban dream...


----------



## Stunnersight (Dec 24, 2010)

JPBrazil said:


> More middle class suburbus of Belo Horizonte:


It's good folk bother to plant trees unlike what happens in England, but they seem a bit in the way. Other than that, wavework on the sidewalk is random. Also, cannot help but feel a wee twinge of angst when thinking of a Brazilian middle class neighbourhood. It minds me of Brazilian underclasses and where they're at. For me, there is an underlying sadness and hatred built into Brazilian buildingscapes.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Stunnersight said:


> It's good folk bother to plant trees unlike what happens in England


A lot of people that live in housing developments in England not only don't plant trees, but also cut them down. A lot of it has to do with the fact that its not sunny all that often and they don't like the sun blocked by them


----------



## Stunnersight (Dec 24, 2010)

poshbakerloo said:


> A lot of people that live in housing developments in England not only don't plant trees, but also cut them down. A lot of it has to do with the fact that its not sunny all that often and they don't like the sun blocked by them


You would think townplanners would know by now, that maybe building bigger than normal windows in an overcast land like Britain might be a good thing. And that trees help brighten up the bleak days and break up the head to toe overcast greyness and concreteness everywhere. Trees give off a kinda warmness and shed in winter and don't make that much difference in making already bleak overcast days any bleaker.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Stunnersight said:


> You would think townplanners would know by now, that maybe building bigger than normal windows in an overcast land like Britain might be a good thing. And that trees help brighten up the bleak days and break up the head to toe overcast greyness and concreteness everywhere. Trees give off a kinda warmness and shed in winter and don't make that much difference in making already bleak overcast days any bleaker.


Large windows also mean higher heating costs.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Stunnersight said:


> You would think townplanners would know by now, that maybe building bigger than normal windows in an overcast land like Britain might be a good thing. And that trees help brighten up the bleak days and break up the head to toe overcast greyness and concreteness everywhere. Trees give off a kinda warmness and shed in winter and don't make that much difference in making already bleak overcast days any bleaker.


Actually I'd say that most british suburban development has a reasonable amount of greenery, lawns, hedges, trees etc and concrete is very rarely seen, red brick is by far the most common material in most of the country.

I agree about window sizes though, 60s and 70s built suburban houses tend to have bigger windows letting in more natural light but from the 80s onwards developers reverted to the smaller window sizes of pre-war houses. Presumably energy-saving was the motive but with modern glazing and insulation technologies it shouldn't be a problem I think.


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Here some prints of Random Brazilian Middle Class Suburbs. 


































































































​


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Stunnersight said:


> It's good folk bother to plant trees unlike what happens in England, but they seem a bit in the way. Other than that, wavework on the sidewalk is random. Also, cannot help but feel a wee twinge of angst when thinking of a Brazilian middle class neighbourhood. It minds me of Brazilian underclasses and where they're at. For me, there is an underlying sadness and hatred built into Brazilian buildingscapes.


What are u talking about? 53% of Brazilian People belongs to middle class! :nuts:

Of cors we have a lot of poor people (30 millions), but what country does not have? The importante is that in Brazil poor people are getting their lives better everyday. Unfortunately poverty and inequality are inherent to capitalism.What a country can do is mitigate these effects through employment generation and income distribution. And Brazil is among the countries of the world that most progress in creating jobs (15 million in eight years) and decrease inequality (from 58 GINI to 50.5 GINI), again in 8
years.

Also reduced infant mortality from 35 to 18 per thousand in eight years. Drop the murder rate of 38/100.000 to 25/100.000 in just eight years ... Mean, we are in the path of development. Although 15.7% of our population live in poverty and 4.8% live in misery (Totaling 40 million people), more than 79.5% of the population belong to middle and upper classes (More than 152 million people) .

There is no reason for all the comments in Brazilian's photos remenber poverty, because we are not the only one country in the world that have poors and slums and we are a lot far from being the one with the poorest people.

We're still far to achieve the level of development in Europe, but we are on track.


----------

